# Cyclist down - Leigh



## Melonfish (7 Aug 2011)

from the bbc news... http://www.bbc.co.uk...hester-14430297



> A man has been left with what police have called "horrific life-changing injuries" after a hit-and-run crash in Greater Manchester.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (7 Aug 2011)

Melonfish said:


> from the bbc news... http://www.bbc.co.uk...hester-14430297



What a tragedy  Chances of catching the scrote(s) pretty much zero


----------



## smokeysmoo (7 Aug 2011)

Scumbag


----------



## skudupnorth (7 Aug 2011)

Bit close to home that ! Hope he recovers and they catch the scum involved.


----------



## numbnuts (7 Aug 2011)

That scumbag does not deserve to live


----------



## smokeysmoo (7 Aug 2011)

skudupnorth said:


> *Bit close to home that* ! Hope he recovers and they catch the scum involved.


Too true  Very best wishes to the poor guy, and may the driver be struck down by a painful disease resulting in a slow and excruciating demise, or at least, (and so as to not upset any humanists), MTFU and hand himself in.


----------



## skudupnorth (7 Aug 2011)

smokeysmoo said:


> Too true  Very best wishes to the poor guy, and may the driver be struck down by a painful disease resulting in a slow and excruciating demise, or at least, (and so as to not upset any humanists), MTFU and hand himself in.



+ 1
I was "lucky" with my hit and run on the side road near me because there were no other cars that matched the one that hit me and we got him bang to rights !


----------



## Judderz (7 Aug 2011)

Just been out on the bike and came past Greenfold Way, it's the road thats the entrance to the industrial estate on Warrington Rd just after the Greyhound roundabout. Must be a local who hit him, as Hooten Ln is at the back of the housing estate on the right, a lot of playing fields round there.

Hope they catch the scum that did it.


----------



## Melonfish (8 Aug 2011)

Judderz said:


> Just been out on the bike and came past Greenfold Way, it's the road thats the entrance to the industrial estate on Warrington Rd just after the Greyhound roundabout. Must be a local who hit him, as Hooten Ln is at the back of the housing estate on the right, a lot of playing fields round there.
> 
> Hope they catch the scum that did it.



Aye, i've been up that way before.... i seriously hope the drivers tackle turns green and never drops off...


----------



## Judderz (16 Aug 2011)

Read in the Leigh Journal, that a 22yr old man has been charged for hit and run, and ......no insurance.


----------



## Melonfish (16 Aug 2011)

at least he's been charged tho! cheers for the update


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (16 Aug 2011)

Judderz said:


> Read in the Leigh Journal, that a 22yr old man has been charged for hit and run, and ......no insurance.


Good to hear they've got him. Thanks.


----------



## bitmadmax (16 Aug 2011)

...And he'll be out in a few months with a slap on the wrist and doing it all again.

What a wonderful society we live in.


----------



## Judderz (16 Aug 2011)

This is what the paper said.

*Man is charged after collision.*

A man has been charged after a fail to stop collision in Leigh.
Kristian Hackett, aged 21 of Dakins Road, Leigh, is charged with dangerous driving, failing to stop at the scene of a road traffic accident, failing to report a road traffic accident and using a vehicle without insurance.
He is due before Wigan Magistrates Court on 19 August 2011.
Around 2.30pm on Friday August 5th, a red Daihatsu Sirion collided with a cyclist on Greenfold Way, Leigh.
The 22 year old cyclist was taken to hospital with serious leg injuries.
Anyone with info etc etc etc.


----------



## smokeysmoo (16 Aug 2011)

Great news the scrote has been caught, but as others have said, he'll probably get off lightly. Although I hope the judge throws the book at him, (right between the eyes)!


----------



## Melonfish (17 Aug 2011)

smokeysmoo said:


> I hope the judge throws the book at him, (right between the *legs*)!



Fixed that for you.


----------



## smokeysmoo (17 Aug 2011)

Melonfish said:


> Fixed that for you.


----------



## Judderz (16 Oct 2011)

Just an update in the local paper this week, the driver got 8months prison.


----------



## skudupnorth (18 Oct 2011)

GOOD ! Should be longer for such an act but i guess it's better than nothing,was there any update on the cyclist involved ?


----------



## Judderz (18 Oct 2011)

skudupnorth said:


> GOOD ! Should be longer for such an act but i guess it's better than nothing,was there any update on the cyclist involved ?



Update from The Journal's website:

Mr Lees spent two weeks in Wigan Infirmary and a further two weeks in Whiston Hospital and underwent a total of eight operations to repair the damage to his left kneecap and leg. He had to undergo skin grafts and is still receiving physiotherapy. 

In a victim impact statement Mr Lees said that his life had been ruined by the accident. He had been training for the Iron Man competition but would now not be able to consider it for several years. 

He had been a keen cyclist and his new £300 machine was written off and he no longer wants to ride. He also still has trouble sleeping because of flashbacks.


----------



## dawesome (18 Oct 2011)

*Leigh driver jailed and banned*
9:00am Wednesday 5th October 2011

A speeding motorist, driving his car for the first time, lost control and ploughed into a cyclist, a court has heard.

Kristian Hackett drove off after the collision leaving the badly injured cyclist, 22-year-old John Lees lying in the road and the car was later found burnt out.

The victim went over the top of the car before ending up on the roadway suffering from a badly injured left leg.

A witness who saw the impact believed Hackett had been travelling at twice the 30 mph limit and thought 'he's just killed that cyclist'.

Two days later Hackett handed himself into police and learnt that the victim had actually been a former school friend.

Jailing 21-year-old Hackett for eight months Judge William George said, "Every time he (Mr Lees) gets into a car or does everyday activities he will be reminded of the serious injury to his leg.

"This offence is so serious only an custodial sentence is justified," he added.

Lianne Birkett, prosecuting, told Liverpool Crown Court that the incident happened about 2.30 pm on August 5 as Mr Lees, a bench engineer, was cycling along Greenfold Way, Leigh, on the way to his nearby home from work.

He overtook a lorry and moved out to overtake a stationary truck when he heard screeching and saw an out-of-control Diahutsu car heading at speed towards him and he was then struck by it.

Mr Lees spent two weeks in Wigan Infirmary and a further two weeks in Whiston Hospital and underwent a total of eight operations to repair the damage to his left kneecap and leg. He had to undergo skin grafts and is still receiving physiotherapy.

In a victim impact statement Mr Lees said that his life had been ruined by the accident. He had been training for the Iron Man competition but would now not be able to consider it for several years.

He had been a keen cyclist and his new £300 machine was written off and he no longer wants to ride. He also still has trouble sleeping because of flashbacks.

Hackett, of Dakins Road, Leigh, pleaded guilty to dangerous driving, failing to stop after an accident, failing to report an accident and driving without insurance.

Judge George banned him from driving for three years and ordered him to take an extended test before he can drive again.

Zillah Williams, defending, said that Hackett, an apprentice joiner, had only bought his car the night before and had taken it out for a test drive.

Hackett, who has no previous convictions, accepted he had ben travelling at about 40 mph "putting the car through its paces," when he saw the on-coming lorry and the cyclist and "slammed on his brakes and lost control.

"He narrowly avoided a collision with the lorry but then unfortunately could not avoid a collision with Mr Lees.

"He is extremely remorseful. He was in the year above Mr Lees at school and considered him to be a friend. He got in touch with him while he as still in hospital to offer his apologies and inquire about his health," she said.







http://mobile.leighjournal.co.uk/news/9286883.Driver_jailed_and_banned/




8 months ffs!


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (18 Oct 2011)

dawesome said:


> 8 months ffs!


And he'll probably be out in four. At the very least he should be banned from holding a driving licence for the rest of his life!


----------



## fossyant (18 Oct 2011)

Crap isn't it. Driver won't give a monkeys. 'Putting the car through it's paces' - WTF on a public road ?

8 ops on the leg - nasty, very nasty.


----------



## CopperCyclist (18 Oct 2011)

For our justice system, eight months for a non fatal RTC is a good result. However I don't disagree that it's not enough, and heartily agree with the calls for longer, lifetime driving bans.


----------



## dawesome (18 Oct 2011)

And because the driver has no insurance, we end up paying the claim via the MIB.


----------



## doog (18 Oct 2011)

8 months is good in todays day and age but isnt it all so bloody depressing.


----------



## derrick (18 Oct 2011)

8 bloody years sounds more like it, these judges don't have a clue,


----------



## Bicycle (18 Oct 2011)

numbnuts said:


> That scumbag does not deserve to live




I think 8 months sounds like a good outcome. 

I'm slightly troubled by the view that the malefactor doesn't deserve to live.

There are plenty of places on the planet where convicted criminals can pay for their misdeeds with their lives.

PRC, Saudi Arabia, Florida, Texas. I'm jolly glad I'm not a resident of any of them.  

This guy sounds a wrong 'un, but he didn't take a life in this instance.

Loss of liberty and a long-standing criminal record is probably about par in this society.


----------



## Peter88 (18 Oct 2011)

"He narrowly avoided a collision with the lorry but then unfortunately could not avoid a collision with Mr Lees".

Or was it a case of the cyclist won't damage my car


----------



## The Eighth Man (22 Oct 2011)

This happened about three miles from my house, it is frightening how little people care about what their action do to others. He may not of killed the Guy but he has ruined the thing that the Guy loved to do forever, he will never get on a bike again.


----------



## 400bhp (23 Oct 2011)

The Eighth Man said:


> This happened about three miles from my house, it is frightening how little people care about what their action do to others. He may not of HAVE killed the Guy but he has ruined the thing that the Guy loved to do forever, he will never get on a bike again.



Where does the cyclist doesn't say he won't get on a bike again?


----------



## jefmcg (23 Oct 2011)

400bhp said:


> Where does the cyclist doesn't say he won't get on a bike again?





Judderz said:


> Update from The Journal's website:
> 
> Mr Lees spent two weeks in Wigan Infirmary and a further two weeks in Whiston Hospital and underwent a total of eight operations to repair the damage to his left kneecap and leg. He had to undergo skin grafts and is still receiving physiotherapy.
> 
> ...


----------



## 400bhp (23 Oct 2011)

like i said, where does it say he wont cycle again?


----------



## dawesome (24 Oct 2011)

He no longer wants to ride a bike, understandably.


----------



## Judderz (24 Oct 2011)

400bhp said:


> like i said, where does it say he wont cycle again?



He had been a keen cyclist and his new £300 machine was written off *and he no longer wants to ride*. He also still has trouble sleeping because of flashbacks.


----------



## 400bhp (24 Oct 2011)

which doesn't say ad infinitum.

And given this,.....


> "He had been training for the Iron Man competition but would now not be able to consider it for several years."


----------

